# Boxing/Wrestling or MMA?



## Saint James (Apr 15, 2020)

Newbie here. I'm interested in learning martial arts, and I'm wondering: would it be more effective to take two separate classes for boxing and wrestling, or just jump into one class for MMA? I've heard boxing and wrestling are a good combo, but neither incorporates kicks, which MMA does. However, taking two classes would give me a more in depth understanding of each martial art. I'm sorry if I sound incredibly ignorant (which I am), but I'd greatly appreciate any advice.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 15, 2020)

What's your goal? Do you want to be as good a fighter you can as quickly as you can, self defense, a workout/fitness, or do you plan to compete in MMA?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 15, 2020)

Also if your age is accurate, this question might be moot. A lot of places don't have any adult wrestling classes nearby, so unless you're really lucky you probably won't be able to do a boxing/wrestling combo.


----------



## Saint James (Apr 15, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> What's your goal? Do you want to be as good a fighter you can as quickly as you can, self defense, a workout/fitness, or do you plan to compete in MMA?


I don't plan on being a heavy competitor, but I would like to be a somewhat decent fighter as well as just fit in general.



kempodisciple said:


> Also if your age is accurate, this question might be moot. A lot of places don't have any adult wrestling classes nearby, so unless you're really lucky you probably won't be able to do a boxing/wrestling combo.


In that case, would you recommend a Boxing/MMA combo? Perhaps I begin with boxing so I have basic knowledge in that area and then I could add on MMA once I was confident? Or is it better to just skip straight to MMA and learn all of the basics at once?


----------



## Buka (Apr 15, 2020)

Welcome to Martial talk, Saint James.

Which of the gyms are closest to you?

Have you gone to those gyms and watched any classes yet?


----------



## Saint James (Apr 15, 2020)

Buka said:


> Welcome to Martial talk, Saint James.
> 
> Which of the gyms are closest to you?
> 
> Have you gone to those gyms and watched any classes yet?


Thanks for the welcome friend. There are some boxing and MMA gyms reasonably close to me. I haven't gone to any yet, I'm in the very early stages of deciding I want to learn, so my knowledge is very minimal. I was just seeing what preliminary advice I could find here first, but of course I'll look more deeply into things myself as well.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 15, 2020)

Saint James said:


> Thanks for the welcome friend. There are some boxing and MMA gyms reasonably close to me. I haven't gone to any yet, I'm in the very early stages of deciding I want to learn, so my knowledge is very minimal. I was just seeing what preliminary advice I could find here first, but of course I'll look more deeply into things myself as well.


In that case, just choose somewhere and go. See what fits your schedule-you don't even know what you'll like yet, or what you'll find that you can do, so any advice we give at this point would be kind of pointless.


----------

